

Ask HN: Are there ads on HN now? - elwell

I just saw a frontpage link without an upvote button and no points display.
======
iancarroll
YCombinator startups are able to submit their job postings. You cannot comment
or up vote these, they have their own automatic weight.

------
dangrossman
This YC's site, and it's always had job listings from YC companies. They can't
be downvoted or commented on. Here's some from 2007 when it was still called
"Startup News":

[https://web.archive.org/web/20070713212949/http://news.ycomb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070713212949/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
404error
Those types of links have been on here for a while for a while.

------
ctdonath
Postings to job openings connected to YCombinator are not unusual here. Hardly
"ads", they're what this site is really about (growing YC businesses).

------
paulorlando
I noticed that too -- the job post. It's pretty unobtrusive and I don't think
I've seen that before.

~~~
OafTobark
As others have mentioned, its been around for a long time now. Its for YC
companies to post.

------
htilford
news. YCOMBINATOR .com

yc startups have always been able to post here like that.

